# Fly Agaric Cottage, Scotland, July 2018



## Ha.zel (Oct 14, 2018)

I've not got around to posting many of my explores this year, this wee cottage being one of my absolute favourites! It was tiny, yet pretty much untouched and full of character, a perfect hidden gem. I'm unsure of when it became abandoned, yet there was no electricity as was apparent from all the gas lamps about the place! 

It was in remarkably good condition so I'm sure it can't have been empty for more than a few years, maybe just an older person who was very set in their ways...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 14, 2018)

Not much modernisation taken place in this house. Is that a gas operated iron? The cooker uses bottled gas only. I didn't see any electric meters anywhere. Just a nice but an ben to retire to.


----------



## Ha.zel (Oct 14, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Not much modernisation taken place in this house. Is that a gas operated iron? The cooker uses bottled gas only. I didn't see any electric meters anywhere. Just a nice but an ben to retire to.




Yep, everything was gas operated. At least a couple of gas lamps in each room as well, proper little time warp!


----------



## mookster (Oct 14, 2018)

Oh my, that 1950s kitchen table and chairs are incredible.


----------



## Dam_01 (Oct 14, 2018)

What a brilliant find!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep that's beautiful & one of the most untouched Iv seen for years. Nice find!


----------



## smiler (Oct 14, 2018)

That is a great find, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 14, 2018)

I loved my visit here a few years back.so much retro stuff.I loved the bucket chairs.nice set of photos hazel


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Oct 14, 2018)

wow, what a beautiful find this is. Completely untouched!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 14, 2018)

Superb. What a time capsule that place is...


----------



## Catweazle64 (Oct 16, 2018)

Brilliant


----------



## Silverlight (Oct 16, 2018)

What a little gem thatnis! Well done, Sir.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 16, 2018)

All through the images I'm thinking 'Nah not abandoned cos better than my own house' but then I saw the bed sheet disintegrating - incredible. One of the first things to fail is the roof and water/damp then peels wallpaper but nope - looks great in there!

I'm sat here in awe - gas powered. The standing gas lamp is brilliant. Is it an original or did someone clever make it? I dunno. Mind I do remember gas irons - had them when I was little (I'm 21 honest). A class cooker and the chairs and tables are awesome too. Heck even some kitchen utensils are good finds. 

I have a request: Did you find any old food tins or bottles in the kitchen??

Personally for me a find like the cottage would be something awesome. I'm jealous tbh! I'll keep hunting for one here in deepest darkest Northumberland...


----------



## Ha.zel (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks folks! 

I was surprised at how dry it seemed inside, barely any peeling wallpaper at all despite the external appearances! 

I think the gas lamps are all originals, there was a couple in each room with their own little gas canister

Didn't find any food packets sadly, looks like all of that was cleared out, cupboards were full of retro crockery though!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 19, 2018)

In my teenage years, holiday lets like this were very common - no electric, all Calor Gas powered. It cost a fortune to run a single electricity line on posts down an isolated valley, so they remained gas powered because the money just wasn't there. The owner/occupier of the one we stayed in went to live with her daughter during the holiday letting period - she handed Dad the key, showed us around and then left us to our devices. Place was OK because it became a regular holiday spot for a good few years. The lamps in this place are all originals, all the Calor and bottled gas dealers supplied them.


----------

